
I Am a Barbarian, Imprecisely - nih
http://thecodist.com/article/i_am_a_barbarian_imprecisely
======
JoeAltmaier
Despise the term 'Native'. Its used (incorrectly) instead of 'aboriginal'
which means your ancestors came from there. Native just means you were born
there. I'm a native Iowan for instance. My boys are native Californians, and
we're all Native Americans, though our ancestors were from Austria. So there.

------
robert_tweed
_" Especially for those of us who have ages with several digits it's pretty
relevant."_

Wait a sec, just how old _are_ you exactly? I'm assuming you are counting in
base ten of course.

